# Back speaker location in a 70 convertible



## GQUINCOCES (Jan 3, 2009)

well, I will try again, see if I can get an answer this time. Does anyone know where the back speaker is located in a 70 Convertible, I can not find anything on it, the 1970 Assy book states that it is placed by the body builder (Fisher) and is otherwise silent. Zazarine is silent. I have asked many GTO part sources with no luck. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. The best information I have found is an ebay listing where the seller sold a speaker and grill he had removed from the right quarter back seat panel off a 1970 convertible according to the description. I wrote to him asking information, with no response. thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My new GTO restoration guide only shows a front speaker.


----------



## GQUINCOCES (Jan 3, 2009)

The Zazarine restoration guide which I have states that there was a back speaker option for the convertible. In any case, according to a seller of vintage auto radios the speaker goes in the middle of the back seat pointing toward the top well and the sound is so bad that many people add additional amps to boost the sound. For what is worth. I have not disassembled the back seat, yet. Will provide further info otherwise. With only 3600+ convertibles built in 70 I can see why the question draws a blank.


----------



## GQUINCOCES (Jan 3, 2009)

I also forgot to mention that the person who gave me the information also mentioned that since the back of the speaker is facing the back of the seat (again I have not drop the seat yet because I just got the information tonight), the speaker, a 6x9 with 10 ohms, does have a grill cover but does not have the cardboard box which was used in the back speaker in coupes (which hang in the back package shelf). Again for what is worth, I will corroborate and inform.


----------

